# Iraq, UN reject Kurdish independence



## Bleipriester (Sep 18, 2017)

This might result in another war but we know the fragmentation of Iraq is Israel´s order executed by the US. The same applies for Syria.

Iraqi Vice President says Iraq will not accept 'another Israel'
UN rejects Kurdish independence referendum


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 25, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> This might result in another war but we know the fragmentation of Iraq is Israel´s order executed by the US. The same applies for Syria.
> 
> Iraqi Vice President says Iraq will not accept 'another Israel'
> UN rejects Kurdish independence referendum



This fragments Iran and turkey too, because that's where the other half of the Kurdish language region is, in nationalistic terms.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > This might result in another war but we know the fragmentation of Iraq is Israel´s order executed by the US. The same applies for Syria.
> ...


Will they hold a referendum there, too, or only in weakened Iraq?


----------



## waltky (Sep 26, 2017)

Kurdistan votes to become a nation...





*Kurdistan starts voting in controversial independence referendum*
_Sept. 25, 2017  -- Residents of Iraq's Kurdistan region started voting Monday in a historic and controversial referendum on independence._


> A majority is expected to vote in favor of independence -- to break away from Iraqi rule -- but opponents to the vote say the move could lead to regional destabilization and ethnic violence.  More than 3 million people are expected to vote in Monday's non-binding referendum.  Several nations, including the United States, has voiced opposition to the independence vote. Turkey and Iraq have even threatened unspecified "coordinated measures" if the referendum was even held.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2017)

Erdogan: “Israeli flags won’t save you!”

Erdogan threatens with severe sanctions:

_“[They] will be left in the lurch when we start imposing our sanctions (…) “It will be over when we close the oil taps, all [their] revenues will vanish, and they will not be able to find food when our trucks stop going to northern Iraq.”_, Erdogan stated."

The Kurds, however, said their referendum will have no actual consequences and the issue will be resolved peacefully.

"Despite this, the Iraqi national government has stated that it would not accept any results of the referendum whatsoever, as it is in violation of the Iraqi constitution and therefore illegal, according to Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi. Baghdad is supported by Turkey, Iran and Syria in this statement, with Turkey already hosting joint military exercises with the Iraqi armed forces near the KRG border."

"Israeli flags won't save you!": Erdogan to Iraqi Kurdish separatists


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 26, 2017)

And Trump will not help the Kurds as have past presidents..


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> And Trump will not help the Kurds as have past presidents..


They cannot legally give other´s countries to the Kurds, anyway.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 26, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump will not help the Kurds as have past presidents..
> ...


You can't redraw the British mandate?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Don´t you support Indian, black and latin independence?


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 26, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


In Turkey, the Kurds conducted a long lasting guerilla warfare for like 20 years for an independent Kurdistan, until the Turkish army killed off 50 % of them including their leaders a few years ago.  Then they built the only pipeline to connect Kurdish oil to a sea port.  I don't have a good knowledge about the Iranian side.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 26, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> And Trump will not help the Kurds as have past presidents..


The Kurds need help.  They are the only Muslims that allow their girls to ditch the burka, wear makeup, and do hairstyles.  I am sure Trump would understand that. Kurdish girls like western guys too, another positive for Trump.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 26, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What is Indian independence?


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 26, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It would be very interesting to discover the aspects of international law, which prohibits such revisions.  I bet it was written by France and Britain to solidify the re division of the world, as per their one sided interest.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump will not help the Kurds as have past presidents..
> ...


People in Syria can wear or not whatever they like.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 26, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yes, once.  Then they stone her.  Hehehe.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## AVISSSER (Sep 26, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump will not help the Kurds as have past presidents..
> ...


Turks. I mean that is slowly disappearing because of despots like Erdogan but the Turks are pretty progressive by Muslim standards.


----------



## AVISSSER (Sep 26, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> This might result in another war but we know the fragmentation of Iraq is Israel´s order executed by the US. The same applies for Syria.
> 
> Iraqi Vice President says Iraq will not accept 'another Israel'
> UN rejects Kurdish independence referendum


As sad as it is the fact is that the Kurdish people are a transitory culture of herders. They have no history or country or rule over any particular stretch of land e.g. 'Kurdistan'. This is the reason that Kurdish sovereignty has never been supported fully by the UN.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2017)

Russia rejects division of Syria by Kurds. Although there are no reports of monitors observing the referendum the result is not questioned by western media and politics. Some reports assume people were "asked" by armed gangs to vote.

BREAKING: Russia officially rejects Iraqi Kurdish breakaway


----------



## fanger (Sep 27, 2017)

*Israel cheers on Kurds while ignoring Palestinians*
*it is too bad that the Israeli media embraced the romance of the Kurdish referendum while ignoring the Palestinian cause. After all, the Palestinian issue should immediately come up in any discussion of this kind.

Read more: Israel cheers on Kurds while ignoring Palestinians*


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 30, 2017)

Iraq has established a no fly zone over all Kurdish claimed areas but Kirkuk. 
Hundreds of Turkish Forces were airdropped in Iraq.


----------

